# Meet Saffi



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Lovely Saffi has been with us for two weeks now and is full of beans, she loves training (for bits of sausage) and is learning fast. She is clean and dry most of the time and is a delight but she could be better at night (4 hours max then she cries, loudly!). Saffi loves riding in her bicycle basket and knows the commands sit, down, shake and come here! She is a dream puppy and we are totally in love with her.roud:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a sweetie pie and so clever too! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Shei is a beauty (and brains too)! Look forward to hearing more of her antics


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The bike basket looks great - welcome to you both


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello and welcome she looks beautiful, love the basket what a great idea not sure I could get my two in one and if I did I think I would spend more time picking myself and my bike up!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Saffi looks stunning 
I'm glad you are enjoying her.

Eventually she will sleep through, honestly.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

Welcome to Saffi! She certainly seems to be a quick learner! Look forward to hearing more of her antics and progression. 

Jan & Honey


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Jan

You can get bigger baskets that fit onto the back of the bike. They actually look more stable. I don't think it will be long before I upgrade to one but for now the front one is great because she likes to see me.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Marzi said:


> Saffi looks stunning
> I'm glad you are enjoying her.
> 
> Eventually she will sleep through, honestly.


I live in hope! Am seriously thinking of ditching the crate idea as she seems to sleep very soundly out of it in the daytime.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not surprised you have fallen in love, she is so beautiful and clever thats really good that she is doing so well, be great to see a video of her doing her shake Not everyone continues with the crates it is what works for you and Saffi, we decided with Arlo we would rather share our bed with him and sleep


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

She's quite gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry arlo I have been trying to upload a video but I get the following:

Sorry, Sweet Dreamer: Bad File - File is too Large or of the Wrong MIME Type


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

What a beautiful and smart little girl. Love the bike basket!


----------

